# Nights Auto Parts on eBay



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

Does anyone have any experience with Nights Auto Parts and their eBay store front? They've sold a lot of stuff and have a good feedback rating, but I figured I would check with the brain trust prior to purchasing... 

http://stores.ebay.com/Nights-Auto-Parts-Store

I'm looking specifically at the F/R Brembo E30 drilled rotors for $135 +$47 s&h.

TIA,
Mark


----------

